# 30 days notice to change from 3?



## Galway62 (1 Jun 2010)

Hi an wana change from 3 to o2 to get iphone but 3 told me i have to give 30 days notice...is this true if i port my phone to o2..i am billpay and 3 iphone offer doesnt suit me..any help out there and thanks..


----------



## gunnerfitzy (25 Jun 2010)

You can port immediately. The port is initiated by the operator your switching to.

If you are pay monthly and inside your minimum contract then you will have to pay for the remaining months of your contract. If you are pay monthly and outside your minimum contract then you will probably have to pay the full monthly plan cost for your current month.


----------

